# Greenup 4- 10



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you guys all busy? I'd like to see some friends but I can handle it if you don't show. Another good day guys. Wipers hitting 4" Pearl/ glitter twisters on an ounce and a half leadhead, yes 1 1/2 0z. out far but in close , hitting small fin-s- minnows. Fun either way


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Nice job, wish I could make that trip in spring but my time down that way is always late fall. Nice pics


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

StumpHawg said:


> Nice job, wish I could make that trip in spring but my time down that way is always late fall. Nice pics


Look us up in the fall, we'll make room


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

nice catch Dave. what time of day are you there? I tried a couple of evenings this week on the upper deck. did ok 1 day and got skunked the other. too crowded, must have been 10 people each time. got lucky and was 2nd guy there the 1st time. 2nd time was about the 6th guy from the wall, it sucked. planning on trying the beach tomorrow and will stop by to see if you are down there on my way home.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been getting there around noon, stayin till about 4. Rivers really comin up this weekend. There were no more than 4 people the whole time I've been there the last 2 days, everyone goes downstream when the water gets lower. You don't want to be all the way against the wall, the Drums are layin there waiting for the water to come up so they can do the wild thang Toss your small lures to the edge of the boil closest and let it sweep over towards the wall. Toss the heavier stuff straight out 3/4 of the way and hold on. I love that deck!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive bean planing a trip there for the last two years and still have not bean able to make it lol.But you guys reports are certainly quit motivating lol.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another true stripe.

You dirty dog!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Another true stripe.
> 
> You dirty dog!!!


 Rufff, hit really easy Seth, thought it was a Drum


----------

